# When is the right time to take DMAE & L-Theanine?



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

When do you take DMAE and L-Theanine?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

dashaun95 said:


> When do you take DMAE and L-Theanine?


my guess would be in the morning for the dmae and probally night or afternoon for the l-theanine.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

a pharmacist would know best or someone who works at a homeopathic place


----------

